# evo dog food



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i switch my two pitbull from totw to evo. I notice that ther stool be hard some time then diarrhea the next then a combo of both. Should i switch them back to totw 
or should i try a different flavor i feed them the red meat flavor


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

If you switched cold turkey then this would happen for a few days. You should have prob mixed the two foods for a while to wean them off.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i did mix the twoo foods I add a little more of evo every other day.They now been on evo going on two weeks.


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Over how long of a period of time ?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What happened with the blood in the stool?

Evo could be too rich for your dogs, I have seen it before and after 2 weeks of being on Evo they should be use to it. They could have something in the gut not food related like bacteria that is causing the soft stool or it is too rich for your dogs.

My Boston Terrier has soft stools on Evo, Wellness, and a few other foods but was fine on the TOTW. I think it depends on what their system does best on.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

Evo's formula is hard on some dogs system. 
I personally never recommend Evo as I do not care for it but some on the board think its great so its up to a personal choice. 

If you are having stool problems on Evo and you did not on TOTW then I would go back. 

For the next few days
-1st day) Evo 3/4 to TOTW 1/4 of what you feed
-2nd day) Evo 1/2 to TOTW 1/2 of what you feed
-3rd day) Evo 1/4 to TOTW 3/4 of what you feed
So you are working with the system but allowing to go back to your other food. 
If you are still having problems with Diarrhea after the 4th day then you wanna give your dog some kaopectate (in the drug store)


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

i keep mixing the food until i ran out of totw which was 3 weeks ago. They have been on nothing but evo for two weeks now do you think i should switch flavors. took her to the vet he couldn't find anything wrong He ask me what i was feed her and i told him evo Also that she been eating frogs when they come in her kennel. he gave her some dewormer. And told me if she still have some blood in her stool to bring her back in but he think it might be coming from the frogs. She just dropped a load didnt see any blood it was hard and soft a little,but no blood


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jaws said:


> i keep mixing the food until i ran out of totw which was 3 weeks ago. They have been on nothing but evo for two weeks now do you think i should switch flavors. took her to the vet he couldn't find anything wrong He ask me what i was feed her and i told him evo Also that she been eating frogs when they come in her kennel. he gave her some dewormer. And told me if she still have some blood in her stool to bring her back in but he think it might be coming from the frogs. She just dropped a load didnt see any blood it was hard and soft a little,but no blood


You didnt mention the frogs in the first statement, that makes a whole different story. 
I would also have to agree with the VET about the stool / blood coming from them. 
I wouldnt bother with changing formula. Just work on maybe NO frogs in her kennel


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

my female was the one eating frogs and had blood in her stool my male has days where his stool will be hard then he would have diarrhea the next


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

jaws said:


> my female was the one eating frogs and had blood in her stool my male has days where his stool will be hard then he would have diarrhea the next


You need to give you male some pumpkin (like libbys can pumpkin pie filler) from the grocery store in the baking section. Pumpkin will help to regulate his system b/c it is pure fiber. It will help with the stool being to hard and help with it being to soft so he will start to have normal stools.


----------



## jaws (Jan 13, 2008)

ok im pick some up today to you think i should switch back to totw or try another flavor of evo


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I feed EVO .. EVO kibbles are extremely high in protein like EVO red meats red meat being hard on the system. Extreme high protein kibbles are not always tolerated well in some dogs and when changing kibbles it should be a gradual process mixing the old kibble in with the new little by little until your completely switched over. Some of the symptoms like loose or watery stools are expected during change over .. Hard stools are usually the result of constipation and could be that the kibble you are using is too rich in protein and not enough fiber to balance it out. This is why I don't like to use EVO red meats as a primary kibble because red meat can just be too much on a dogs system. There are other EVO kibbles available. I use Evo's Herring & Salmon Formula and red bites for treats only. if all else fails you may just want to stick with what was working prior to changing over. Make sure your dogs are getting plenty of water which helps with hard stools and you can also use the pumpkin for a source of fiber to regulate the digestive track until your dogs stomach is settled back and tolerating a kibble well.

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=2361&cat=8


----------

